# What is the best medium for cloning?



## Sinisterhand (Apr 2, 2009)

I have used a few different methods for cloning. All involved soil as a medium. My latest is going to refit a 10 gallon fish tank.

     I plan on using a fish tank. I am just going to paint it black, put a black plexus glass top on it with rows of holes drilled in it. I figure on empting out the gravel, but leaving the heater, air stone and filter operational. I am going to use a 2' T5 for light.
      Is this a good idea or should I buy a cloning system. I want to produce clones at a fast efficient rate.


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 2, 2009)

I use a Bubbler or Mini DWC, . I have 100% clone rate so far,,using PHed water at 5.8 and one drop Superthrive. I have never lost a clone. Root growth comes fairly quickly. I leave mine in the Bubbler which holds up to six clones,,untill it outgrows its space in the bubbler. Then I move them to a bigger DWC.


----------



## pcduck (Apr 2, 2009)

:yeahthat: :goodposting:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Apr 2, 2009)

yes this is a GREAT post..I have tried many diffrent ways to clone..and Like *Cowboy *I found that *massproducer's *DIY cloner to be best..i have a 100% rooting rate..that was last years stepping stone, as was the transfer to soil..I am mostly soil grower..and am still experimenting with the transfer..I am not at 100% on this but have found that soil itself smashes the new roots..but my latest is useing coco choir..its softer and retains moister..im still in the testing phase but am likeing my results so far..This is a very interesting thread on account this is right where Im at..but am getting better and better..cant wait for Next Fall all ready:giggle:..sorry to ramble on in your thread my friend..the fish tank idea sounds like a good idea, that may work best for you..:lama: run with it..start a GJ  on it and post pics and we will help..but if it dont work as well as planed..we go back to drawing board..dont get discouraged..have Patients..But most of all  Have fun..

take care and be safe:bolt::bong:


----------



## White WidowMaker (Apr 2, 2009)

I looked at that DIY cloner - it seems it is geared for Hydro growers.

I think I will try the simple plastic coke bottle using bottom halves - one half for the potting soil and clone, and the another bottom to create a humidity dome, then use CFLs.

I am already thinking about the next clone of my now first female clone.  I think I would like to try some cloning experiments with her.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Apr 2, 2009)

WWM I have use 2litres for years to clone out in the woods its about as low tech redneck as you can go.. never really thought about using under lights. Usualy I set them in a south faceing window.


----------



## White WidowMaker (Apr 3, 2009)

yeah, I like soda bottles, not because they are low-tech redneck, but because they are simple, and easy for soil-growers.  I like soil-growing much better than the idea of hydro (which requires lots of upfront investment), and soil is also portable so you can move plants around, as well as transplant them from indoors to outdoors.  Isn't that one of the reasons to grow your own?  i.e. to reduce costs?  I don't want to invest $1000+ for a hydro set-up when soil costs me about 5-10 USD /bag and plastic pots are cheap!

Window sill is good also (I use it as supplementary source), but don't clones need as much light as possible up to 24 hours?  This is why I also used the CFLs.


----------



## Mutt (Apr 3, 2009)

Actually can build a Hydro set up pretty cheap. just gettin the nutrients is my prob. can only get online. so gets to be pricy when my soil mix is free and my ferts last a long time.
If i was to go hydro be a flood n drain or NFT seen a lot of grows do some wild stuff and both can be done pretty easy DIY...but would still keep my mothers in dirt.
Cloning I just cut dip in rootone toss in 70%perlite and 30% dirt toss in dome for a week. take dome off then into Veg area. clone under a 24w CFL (24hrslight) in a small fishtank hood i found at good will for 50cent  I'm a cheap grower. LOL if it can be DIY'd I'm doin it 

Window sill had em root and start flowering...was bad all around....would not do it. unless wanting to sex a plant or something. becuase its not gettin near enough light till sun is shining in window. window glass does reduce quality of light.


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 3, 2009)

> I don't want to invest $1000+ for a hydro set-up


 
I have maybe a hundred dollars invested in my DWC's. A Bucket(ya need that for soil too)
Air Pump 
air stone 
net pot
I changed from soil to Hydro, cause it was cheap,easy,, and not so messy. I have made all my DWC setups with a trip to the local pet store.


----------



## blancolighter (Apr 3, 2009)

White WidowMaker said:
			
		

> Window sill is good also (I use it as supplementary source), but don't clones need as much light as possible up to 24 hours? This is why I also used the CFLs.


 
Nope, in fact, its almost the opposite. A fairly common practice is putting clones into 24 hours of dark right after they are cut. They don't really need light untill they start sprouting their roots. A real strong light source will make the plant use every bit of its nutes left in it to photosynthesize instead of sprouting new roots in search of nutes. For this reason, I like to keep my clones under T12 flouros, when the roots sprout, its enough light for em to get by, but its not a strong enough of a light make the plant want to stop the nute search. This is also why you're supposed to have not fed your mother plant for a bit before cloning, and to spray her down a few times before, to leech  out the nutes so the above doesn't happen. You want your plant to be in pursuit of all that it takes for photosynthesis, and hence, grow roots, you don't want to give it the tools for it in its leaves and the thing to make it happen before it roots, otherwise it'll spend its time tryin doin the photosynthesis thing instead of the root growin thing...


----------

